# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Καρδερίνα εκτροφής  γίνεται να ενταχθεί  στη φύση ;

## stefos

Όπως καταλαβατε αυτή ή απορία πάντα τριγυρίζει στο μυαλό μου!
Τι άποψη έχετε?? 
Φυσικά να κάνουμε προετοιμασία, πέταγμα του πουλιού σε μεγάλο χώρο κ.λ.π
Μιλάω *μόνο* για εκτροφής πουλάκια !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παρόλο που δηλώνω και είμαι παντελώς άσχετη με τις καρδερίνες, ήθελα να αναφέρω κάτι από ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για παπαγάλους. Σε ένα απόσπασμα του, έδειχνε παπαγάλους μακάω γεννημένους στην αιχμαλωσία να εκπαιδεύονται και να αφήνονται ελεύθεροι στη φύση, με σκοπό να βρουν και να γίνουν μέλη των μεγάλων ελεύθερων κοπαδιών. Τους έδιναν τροφές που θα συναντούσαν έξω, για να τους βοηθήσουν να αναγνωρίζουν εύκολα τους καρπούς κλπ. και τους είχαν σε μεγάλες (όσο γίνεται για ένα μακάω) κλούβες πτήσης για να εξασκούν τα φτερά τους. Τέτοια προγράμματα αναπαραγωγής και ένταξης στο φυσικό περιβάλλον γίνονται σε διάφορα είδη ζώων, ειδικά αν ο άγριος πληθυσμός μειώνεται επικίνδυνα. 
Βέβαια υποθέτω πως μια τέτοια απελευθέρωση θα έπρεπε να γίνει με συνεννόηση των τοπικών περιβαλλοντικών αρχών  :Ashamed0005:  Και πάλι, είμαι άσχετη από τις καρδερίνες, απλά μοιράζομαι μερικές σκέψεις!

----------


## stefos

Κωνσταντινα νομίζω πως καμμιά κλούβα πτήσης δεν θα είναι επαρκής για τόσο μεγάλο πτηνό.  ( Μακάο) !

Εντυπωσιακό θα  πρέπει να ήταν το ντοκυμαντέρ!

----------


## jk21

εχουμε δει στο παρελθον εκτεταμενους χωρους στη φυση με διχτυ κλειστους ακομα και εδω στο φορουμ σε φωτο   . Σε οσα κρατη κυβερνησεις και συλλογοι εχουν τετοιες ευαισθησιες , υπαρχουν Στεφανε 

* επι του θεματος θα τοποθετηθω στην πορεια

----------


## CreCkotiels

To video έψαξα να το βρω , αλλά ο χρήστης στο YouTube που το ανέβασε το έχει διαγράψει ... θα ψάξω μήπως το βρω από αλλού γιατί αναφέρεται σε κάποια καταπληκτικά πράγματα που κάθε άνθρωπος ενδιαφερόμενος για παπαγάλο οφείλει να το δει και να μάθει κάποια πράγματα ! 
Το συγκεκριμένο ντοκιμαντέρ αναφερόταν πως ξεκίνησαν οι εκτροφές παπαγάλων ( από αιχμαλωσία μωρών από φωλιά και μετά τάισμα στο χέρι ) , μετά έδειχνε στο πέρας των χρόνων ότι σταμάτησε η αιχμαλωσία μιας και ο αριθμός των παπαγάλων είχε αυξηθεί στα εκτροφεία (αναπαραγωγές) οπότε δε χρειαζόταν και μετά αναφερόταν στην "μόδα" που πολύ έχουν να μαζεύουν παπαγάλους μεγάλου & μεσαίου μεγέθους οι οποίοι ξεπερνούν σε χρόνια επιβίωσης τους ιδιοκτήτες οπότε μετά τον θάνατο του ιδιοκτήτη τα πουλιά εγκαταλείπονται σε κέντρα διάσωσης με τις ακόλουθες συνέπειες στην ψυχολογία & υγεία των πουλιών αλλά και την απελπισία και λύπη των υπεύθυνων σε αυτά τα κέντρα ! 

Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι ότι αναφερόταν ότι δεν πρέπει να έχουμε κατοικίδια τους μεσαίους & μεγάλους παπαγάλους λόγω της αυξημένης αντίληψης και μεγαλύτερου δεσίματος με τον ιδιοκτήτη έχοντας επιβλαβής συνέπειες στο πουλί όταν χάσει τον ιδιοκτήτη του ... 
Αλλά και επειδή οι παπαγάλοι αυτοί χρειάζονται τεράστιους χώρους .... Τον ρώτησαν "Τι κλουβί χρειάζονται αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι ; " και η απάντηση του ανθρώπου ήταν "Αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι για να είναι ευτυχισμένοι πρέπει να είναι σε κλουβί όσο και ο ουρανός , ο ουρανός και τα δάση είναι το σπίτι τους ! " 
Αυτά τα λόγια ήταν απόλυτα σωστά και με μεγάλο νόημα που δυστυχώς λίγοι " παπαγαλάδες " υιοθετούν και εκτιμούν να σεβαστούν ... Βλέπουν τον παπαγάλο που μιλάει ή με τα φανταχτερά τα χρώματα και η πρώτη κουβέντα είναι " Τον θέλω " και τσουπ στο κλουβάκι . 
Τα μικρά είδη εκτροφής μπορούν να προσεγγίσουν την ευτυχία και υγεία με αυτά της φύσης μιας και οι 1-2 ώρες πέταγμα μέσα στο σπίτι είναι αρκετό μεγάλο και για άνοιγμα φτερών , στροφές κτλ. Ο Μακάο τι να κάνει στο σπίτι που το άνοιγμα φτερών είναι τεράστιο ; Απλά κάθεται στο σταντ ή περπατάει και θα κάνει ένα με δύο τινάγματα για ξέπιασμα ! Τέλος πάντων , ξέφυγα και ζητώ συγνώμη απλά είναι αρκετά στενάχωρα τα πράγματα και στον κόσμο των παπαγάλων ... 

Στέφανε , ένα παρόμοιο πράγμα με εκείνο που έδειχνε το ντοκιμαντέρ είναι το παρακάτω ! Έχουν κάποια ζευγάρια που βγήκαν ακατάλληλα για απελευθέρωση (αρκετά εξαρτημένα από το έτοιμο φαγητό , κάποιο θέμα στα φτερά , μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας της επιθυμητής για να διδαχθούν κτλ.) τα οποία αναπαράγονται σε σωστές συνθήκες και δίνουν μωρά ! Αυτά αναθρέφονται και μαθαίνουν να τρώνε ότι θα βρίσκουν στην φύση σε μορφή καρπών , φύλλων κτλ προσφέροντας τους ολόκληρο το κλαδί και όχι αποσπασματικά ! 
Τέλος όταν εκείνοι κρίνουν ότι τα πουλιά είναι έτοιμα , απελευθερώνονται και παρατηρούνται στην φύση μέσω πομπών , τεχνιτών φωλιών που διαθέτουν κάμερα και αναγνώριση δακτυλιδιού !

----------


## ninos

Μου έχουν φύγει από τα χέρια 2 φορές καρδερίνες εκτροφής. Πέταξαν τόσο δυνατά και γρήγορα που της έχασα πραγματικά από τα μάτια μου.  Ενα καναρίνι που μου έχει φύγει  πήγαινε πέρα δώθε στα μπαλκόνια.

Κατά την δική μου γνώμη, εάν έμπαιναν σε κάποιο κοπάδι για να μάθουν να αναζητούν τροφή,  νομίζω θα τα κατάφερναν. Θεωρείται άγριο πουλί και  εάν εξαιρέσεις τα κοκκιδια, θεωρώ ότι η καρδερίνα είναι ένα ανθεκτική και  μπορεί να αντέξει το κρύο και να πετάξει χιλιόμετρα για να βρει τροφή.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχουμε ξαναπει οτι μπορει να ενταχθει ιθαγενες πουλι εκτροφης στη φυση. τρανταχτω παραδειγμα μια μεταλλαγμενη καρδερινα του Γιαννη Τσακου που του εφυγε απο απροσεξια και που την ειδε στον κηπο του μετα απο ενα χρονο μαζι με το ταιρι της.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Nομιζω αυτο ειναι το βιντεο που λενε ο Μαριος και η Κωνσταντινα. Μετα το 40' μιλαει γι αυτο το κεντρο που εκπαιδευει μακαω για επανενταξη στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε έφαγα τον κόσμο και δε το βρήκα !!! Ειλικρινά φίλε μου είσαι ο καλύτερος  :Love0030:   :Love0030: 
Το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο αξίζει να το δούμε ΌΛΟΙ όσοι έχουμε και ισχυριζομαστε ότι αγαπάμε τα πτηνά συντροφιάς !! 
Ετοιμάζω σοκολάτα και κάθομαι να το δω ολόκληρο για τουλάχιστον 5η φορά  !!!  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Mαριε με κανεις και ντρεπομαι! ::  Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια.

Η αληθεια παντως ειναι πως προκειται για συγκλονιστικο ντοκυμαντερ.

----------


## stefos

Άρα με μία καλή προετοιμασία μάλλον αυτά τα πουλιά εντάσσονται στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον!

Μόνο ή συγκεκριμένη σκέψη όμως γι αυτά τα πουλιά σου δίνει αίσθημα χαράς!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Στέφανε νομίζω πως είναι προτιμότερο να δραστηριοποιηθούμε όλοι για να επιστρέψουν στη φύση τα πιασμένα παρά να εντάξουμε εμείς εκτροφής. Σίγουρα οι πιθανότητες επιβίωσης των... πιασμένων είναι πολύ πολύ υψηλές και νομίζω εκεί θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε όλοι. Απλά ως μία επισήμανση.

----------


## kostas karderines

Στέφανε εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι χλωμό να ενταχθούν τα εκτροφής στην φύση,ίσως με παααρα πολυ δουλειά!
Έχουν το βλέμμα τις αγελάδας που κοιτάει το τρένο!  :: 

Άσε που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να γίνει αυτό!

----------


## jk21

Αυτη τη στιγμη η αναγκη ειναι να επανενταχθουν τα πιασμενα και να μην υπαρξει ουτε ενα νεο  . Μεχρι να περασει ισως καπως πισω στην επικαιροτητα αυτο το thread , θα εχουν ενταχθει στην αιχμαλωσια ενα σωρο ακομα και θα εχουν απελευθερωθει (μπορει να το μαθουμε μπορει και οχι ) στα δαχτυλα του ενος χεριου . Για να γινει το ονειρο πραγματικοτητα , πρεπει να αλλαξει η ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου .Οι ιδεες μας ειναι η τραγικη μειοψηφια στον τοπο και δεν βλεπω και πολλους να νοιαζονται για κατι διαφορετικο .

Οι οργανωσεις προστασιας αγριων ζωων και πουλιων υπολειπονται εθελοντων και σε περιοδους νεοσσων δεν προλαβαινουν να φτυσουν ....

Οι συλλογοι για πουλια που εχουμε στην ελλαδα (και οι ... δυο Ομοσπονδιες  ) εχουν αλλα προβληματα και δεν  ξερω να εχει ενταξει καποιος στο καταστατικο του (ακομα και σε νεοδημιουργημενους ) μεριμνα για κινησεις προστασιας της αγριας ορνιθοπανιδας και εκπαιδευσης πανω σε αυτο των μελων του .Οι εκτροφεις του βεβαια ανωνυμα και επωνυμα διαμαρτυρονται σε μεσα δικτυωσης (fb κλπ ) οτι οι οργανωσεις προστασιας θυμουνται το Σχιστο μια φορα το χρονο ... εκεινοι το θυμουνται συχνοτερα ... ισως για ψωνια ευτυχως καποιοι ελαχιστοι απ αυτους ... οι αλλοι ειναι εκτος συλλογων (ακομα ) 

Το κρατος φυσικα δεν υπαρχει 


Εμεις ειμασται λιγοι ,μικρη ποσοτητα και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ενδιαφερει και το συνολο των ενεργων μελων του φορουμ το θεμα ή αντιστοιχα αλλου φορουμ με παρομοιες ιδεες αγαπης προς την αγρια ορνιθοπανιδα 


Ο αγωνας για να αλλαξει κατι μπορει να εχει αποτελεσματα αλλα αργα πολυ αργα ....  Εμεις μπορει να αλλαξουμε τα πρ.αγματα στο να πεισουμε για επεκταση της πραγματικης εκτροφης .Μικρη η αλλαγη απο αυτο και μονο και μικρος ο περιορισμος των πιασμενω που θα μπουνε και κεινα για εκτροφη (αυτο δεν ειναι πραγματικη εκτροφη ) αλλα εστω ειναι μια μικρη συνεισφορα 


Ας παμε στο θεμα μας 

Ο ανθρωπος αλλα και τα πουλια , εχουμε τον χαρακτηρα μας  .Το ιδιο και οι καρδερινες και οι ατιμες θελουν καλο ψυχολογο να τις ψυχολογει , ακομα και αν ειναι εκτροφης . Εν δυναμει μπορουν οι καρδερινες εκτροφης να απελευθερωθουν ; 

Με μεγαλες πιθανοτητες οσες εχουν ταιστει απο γονεις ειτε κανονικους ειτε θετους ειτε του ιδιου ειδους ειτε καναρινια .Προυποθεση η εκπαιδευση σε μεγαλο χωρο αμεσα ή σταδιακα  , η εκμαθηση σε συλλογη τροφων της φυσης , τουλαχιστον του περιβαλλοντος που θα απελευθερωθουν και η σιγα σιγα αποξενωση και φοβια απεναντι στον ανθρωπο . Οσα περισσοτερα χρονια στην αιχμαλωσια τοσο πιο δυσκολη η ενταξη στο περιβαλλον της φυσης . Οταν γινει θα πρεπει να γινει σε καταλληλο με αγρια του ιδιου ειδους να περνανε και να βοσκουν στην περιοχη , την ιδια ή αλλες ημερες .Προτιμητεο να απελευθερωθει σε κοπαδι και οχι μονη της . 

Αν τα πιο πανω δεν υπαρχουν εστω καποια απο αυτα οι πιθανοτητες μειωνονται δραματικα .Ακομα και πιασμενα πουλια θελουν μια τετοια προεργασια σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις .Φυσικα δεν απελευθερωνουμε μεσα στην πολη , σε περιβαλλον με καρακαξες ή με τα κλουβια μας διπλα .... απο το να πεινασουν θα μεινουν γυρω γυρω να τρωνε για να επιβιωσουν .



Αν μιλαμε για πουλια μεγαλωμενα με κρεμα στο στομα , τα πραγματα γινονται πολυ δυσκολα .Η ενταξη στη φυση προυοποθετει πληρη απαγκιστρωση απο τον ανθρωπο . Η καρδερινα δεν πρεπει να πλησιαζει τον ανθρωπο στη φυση ,ουτε να γυρνα σε αυτον αν το συναντησει στο διπλανο χωριο που αφεθηκε .Ακομα και ετσι ομως ποσα και ποσα δεν εχουν απελευθερωθει αλλα πουλακια απο τις οργανωσεις .... καθε τοσο πεσμενες φωλιες χελιδονιων βρισκοντα ή σπουργιτιων ... 


Δεν υπαρχει ομως ποτε καμμια πιστοποιηση οτι ενα πουλι θα τα καταφερει .Οπως δεν υπαρχει πιστοποιηση οτι και το 17χρονο κοριτσακι μας οταν παει απο αθηνα στα Γιαννενα για σπουδες , δεν θα μπορεσει ανετα τον πρωτο καιρο να μενει μονο του ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη αν και είμαστε εκτός θέματος πιο σημαντικό είναι κάποια στιγμή να πούμε περί οργανώσεων και το πως καποιες απο αυτες μας κοροιδευουν!!!

----------


## adreas

> Στέφανε εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι χλωμό να ενταχθούν τα εκτροφής στην φύση,ίσως με παααρα πολυ δουλειά!
> Έχουν το βλέμμα τις αγελάδας που κοιτάει το τρένο! 
> 
> Άσε που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να γίνει αυτό!


Kαι  εγώ  μαζί  σου  αυτό  μου  λέει η  εμπειρία

----------


## stefos

> Δημήτρη αν και είμαστε εκτός θέματος πιο σημαντικό είναι κάποια στιγμή να πούμε περί οργανώσεων και το πως καποιες απο αυτες μας κοροιδευουν!!!



Για πειτε για πειτε...............!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Κουτσομπολη,όλα θες να τα μαθαίνεις! :: 
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν πολλά περισσότερα από όσα διαφημίζουν! Από την στιγμη που επέλεξαν να το κάνουν....

----------


## jk21

Οι οργανωσεις αν καποτε ειχαν χρηματοδοτηση κρατικη (ισως απο προγραμματα της ευρωπαικης ενωσης , περα απο τις εθελοντικες εισφορες φιλων  ) τωρα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολα  , οπως και οι εθελοντες πολυ λιγοτεροι ωστε να λειτουργουν σωστα .Αν θεωρουμε οτι ειναι πιο καλα να κλεισουν απο το να παρεχουν λιγοτερα , ας γινει  . Θεωρω οτι μια οργανωση μπορει να κριθει μονο απο καποιον που τη χρηματοδοτει ή να ελεγχθει απ το κρατος ή με θεμιτα παντα μεσα να κριθει απο αντιστοιχη οργανωση που και κεινη πραττει το ιδιο εργο .Δεν θεωρω οτι εχει νοημα , ουτε το φορουμ θελει να εμπλακει σε κατηγοριες που και να ειναι αληθινες δεν μπορουν να αποδειχθουν σε τυχον αμφισβητιση τους επισημη απο τις οργανωσεις .Η καλυτερη κριτικη ειναι η δημιουργια καλυτερων οργανωσεων απο οσους τις κριτικαρουν Κωστα , αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο .Φυσικα γνωριζοντας τις δυσκολιες δεν  θα κατηγορησω οποιον δεν κανει κατι τετοιο .Επισης γνωριζοντας οτι τις διοικουν ανθρωποι , δεν μου φαινεται παραξενο να γινονται και λαθη οχι μονο απο ελλειψη χεριων και χρηματων . Δεν τους θεωρω αγιους , ουτε και τον εαυτο μου φυσικα 

Υπαρχουν ομως οργανωσεις οι οποιες μιλουν για ορνιθοκουλτουρα , εχουν ή θα επρεπε να εχουν εμπειριες στην ορνιθοπανιδα ( μιλω για τους συλλογους εκτροφεων ) που αν οι λεγομενες οικολογικες οργανωσεις ισως να μην κανουν τελειο εργο , θα μπορουσαν να αναλαβουν εκεινες να το πραξουν σωστοτερα , οταν και αν θελουν να μιλουν για ορνιθοκουλτουρα ενος τοπου και οχι μονο χομπι συντηρησης και εξελιξης καλλωπιστικων πτηνων .Αυτο θα ηθελα καποτε να το δω , οπως το ιδιο χρεος θα ειχαμε και μεις σαν φορουμ αν ειχαμε αντιστοιχη της δικης τους δυναμης και εμπειριας

----------

